# Another rare find



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

Well here is another rare one that i found amoungst my first release (Dec 07) Tat Blacks. Its a Tatuaje Maravilla. It was a Leaf and Ale exclusive (50 boxes) and I am still lucky enough to have one. The pics are with Tat Black's for comparison. I haven't seen any others although I bet many members still have a few in thier humis. Well just a little bit more cigar **** for you all. I guess I need to go through the storage humi alittle more often.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Very nice bro. How bout taking pic's of ALL of your rare finds and make ONe thread?:drum:


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

I also found a few Tat Noellas Reservas that I had put in a box of mixed cigars to age that I didn't know were hard to find, but I'll wait till I forget about those to post a pic.


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

You are hurting me right now. I would love some tat blacks... wanna trade? hahahaa Nice find brother.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

:wazzapp: Maybe it is time I snoob in my humis, but I'm sure I don't find anything like that!! :madgrin:


----------



## agctribefan (Oct 22, 2008)

Wow, nice find there.


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

Ahh, the Tatuaje Maravilla...not everyone knows about those!!! Man, wanna trade humidors


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Those tat blacks look tasty


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Nice find


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice find.


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Almost like Christmas when you find something like that!!!


----------



## hayward_tenney (Mar 18, 2008)

:hungry: :dribble:


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Looks like you got the hook up on those bad boys...


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Looks good... Haven't had either, but haven't even heard of that one.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

When I want to find something rare-I don't look in my Humi-I call Smokinj

BAHAHAHAHAHHA


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

LkyLindy said:


> When I want to find something rare-I don't look in my Humi-I call Smokinj
> 
> BAHAHAHAHAHHA


I wish I could call him.. Indeed, he has to have a helluva 'rare' humi..

Harvey, you pull lots too..:wazzapp:


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

sweet


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

oh my god i need some of those!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice find!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

:dribble::dribble::fish:


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

those smokes are awesome


----------

